
Show HN: Hackatown, First Polytechnique Montreal Hackathon - richerarc
https://hackatown.io
======
julienduf
I saw it on MLH website, it looks great!
[https://mlh.io/seasons/na-2017/events](https://mlh.io/seasons/na-2017/events)

